# For comparison..



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Could somebody give me some info about the reali position with donor eggs in the UK? Cost, success rate, waiting time..?

Ta!


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Dear drowned girl, i'm sorry i cant help you as i never looked into donor eggs in the UK. However there is a board called donoreggs/sperm and perhaps you could post this question there as well, and i'm sure they would be able to help you, if one of the abroadies cant.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0


----------

